# Rip Berry



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Yeah Berry my first betta fish died of "DROPSY" a liver failure basicly...oddly since the other two are fine...it might have been something else he ate or just the bacteria somehow got to him =/ I really don't know how he got it...but he did and died from it...I looked for a cure but there isn't one...so he died a few months back....actually maybe it's cause I tryed to feed him a ant for a treat D= I honestly don't know...but I will always remember him.

So RIP to Berry :<









(picture is of berry which I drew a while ago)


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Poor Berry, I am sorry for your loss!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Goomba3 said:


> Poor Berry, I am sorry for your loss!


yeah I feel bad for him though...it must of been painful but I didn't know how to help or what to do...since I know that illness isn't cureable. =/


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry berry hope he has a good after life in fishie heaven (if there is one) sorry for your lossi haven't lost one yet but i hear it sucks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

